# Blood Transfusion



## ajeter (Feb 21, 2011)

If the only cpt code for blood transfusions is 36430 how does know when I am charging for a simple up to 1 hour vs a complex >2 hours in our reimbursment? You can't bill out units for this cpt so our fee is set up to increase depending on time but we have realized our reimbusements are all the same. Any advice on how to get them insurance companies to pay for the additional time?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2011)

You have an internal system that differenciates a simple and a complex.  There is no such differentiation in CPT.  a blood transfusion is one service in addition you charge then for the number of units of blood given.  There is no way to get paid for the amount time taken for a transfusion.


----------



## ajeter (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes our system is set up to bill its the same cpt just our fee increases for the time. Thanks we just wanted to make sure that how we have been billing is accurate and the reimbursements were correct.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2011)

the reimbursement is accurate but the billing is not.  You canot have 2 charges for the same CPT code in your charge system.   It will become a big deal if you are balance billing a patient.


----------



## ajeter (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks I will have to contact our billing office regarding that. I know they are taking the w/o and adjustments and only billing pts their copays but I will ask how they handle our non contractual and self pay patients. Thanks


----------

